# Newbie from NJ



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Welcome aboard, always nice to see another NJ archer


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Jersey Ray (Apr 16, 2007)

*Welcome!*



SICbob said:


> Just got into this archery thing. I think I'm hooked. Looking forward to learning what I can from this site as it has been recommended by a few people.


Smart few people you know there! WELCOME! I hope you learn alot also! There is alot of Great Info and People here on AT! Best of Luck!


----------



## NJ-XT (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi Bob, Welcome to the wonderful world of archery!!

So does SIC stand for Sea Isle City? If so I am only 5 mins from there and you are more then welcome to come over and shoot with me.

Let me know.

Sam


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk SICbob. Have fun here.


----------



## SICbob (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the welcomes. NJ Hoyt that's and interesting name as I see you are shooting a Matthews (LOL). I am also shooting a Matthews Switchback. Would enjoy coming to Clermont and shoot with you, my brother-in-law lives in Clermont so I am there frequently.


----------



## NJ-XT (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeah, I was shooting a hoyt when I created my account , but have moved on to better things since then  Your more then welcome to come over a shoot, I have 7 or 8 3-d targets set up here and its a good time.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to a greatr place to be


----------



## mn_huntergirl (Jul 10, 2007)

:wave3: Welcome!!


----------



## lilminnesotangl (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Archery talk, I hope you'll stop by the Mutantville forum and say hi :wave:


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Welcome to Archery Talk!!!! epsi:epsi:epsi:


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

welcome to AT.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Welcome to Archery Talk!!!! What bow do you shoot? I shoot a 05 PSE Triton Nrg Hybrid!!!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bachflock (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Shoot4fun_Deni2 (Sep 9, 2003)

*Welcome*

Welcome to all the joy and frustration a person can have


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome aboard


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

ParkerBow said:


> Welcome aboard, always nice to see another NJ archer


Ditto. Always good to have more NJ archers around.


----------



## CMCNJBUCKHUNTER (Dec 6, 2007)

Whats up SIC Live right down the parkway in Court House you every need a hand with anything shoot me a PM Welcome
:darkbeer:


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Nov 29, 2007)

Welcome To At


----------



## StateguyNJ (Nov 23, 2007)

*what up*

i saw vegas thing:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to AT!:darkbeer:


----------



## spykbuc (Jan 14, 2007)

welcome you piney


----------



## Bodarc (Mar 11, 2008)

Welcome aboard the board


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome:darkbeer:


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## raymonmarin (Oct 20, 2007)

welcome nj clifton here


----------

